# Life cycle of staph aureus



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

Anyone know much about the life cycle of staph aureus, or have any good articles/literature on the topic? 

Particularly I am wondering how long the bacteria can survive without a host?


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Found this:

"Recently, there have been myriad reported cases of S. aureus in hospitals across America. The pathogen has had facilitated transportation in medical facilities mainly because of insufficient healthcare worker hygiene. S. aureus is an incredibly hardy bacterium, as was shown in a study where *it survived on polyester for just under three months*;[35] polyester is the main material used in hospital privacy curtains."

and this:
"S. aureus reproduces asexually by binary fission. The two daughter cells do not fully separate and remain attached to one another, which is why the cells are observed in clusters."


I don't think bacteria such as s . aureus has a life cycle like youare thinking.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Staphylococcus_aureus

It can survive for hours to weeks, or even months, on dry environmental surfaces, depending on strain.

http://www.medicinenet.com/staph_infection/article.htm

http://textbookofbacteriology.net/staph.html

http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/971358-overview

http://www.fda.gov/Food/FoodSafety/...thogensNaturalToxins/BadBugBook/ucm070015.htm

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/mrsa/DS00735

http://www.everydayhealth.com/info/...id=CNff1--Nwa4CFbAEQAod4ECsOg&xid=g_dlp-v1t03


----------

